# Derby Flo Selecta - Aug 2011



## PaulPowers (Aug 8, 2011)

I was driving through Derby and decided to drop in on Flo selecta, basic history is that it was built in 1938 and it's 2.2km long.

I don't know if there as anyone that hasn't been down here it's fast over-taking Middleton as derbyshires tourist hotspot.

And seriously what is with all the doggers in the car park I felt so awkward heading back to my car with people shagging everywhere!






















There are lots of these guys 





A mile in and time for a smoke










After a while I got bored 
It's basically this in a pretty straight line 
















The reason all the long exposure pics are on the floor is one of my tripod legs got snagged and snapped on the fence


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 8, 2011)

where are the fish at the outfall spent ages trying to catch one was wicked fun


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't see any but the water level was really low, I was hoping to see some


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 8, 2011)

Now doggers are an unusual adition to an explore!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 8, 2011)

I never expected to emerge from a drain and to be the person giving funny looks to everyone else


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 9, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I never expected to emerge from a drain and to be the person giving funny looks to everyone else



Ha ha yeah that's a bit of a turn around!


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 9, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I never expected to emerge from a drain and to be the person giving funny looks to everyone else



Did you not get any pictures?? Poor show! 
I've noticed a few at places around here. Maybe there should be a new adult section in the forums.

Nice pictures mate.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 10, 2011)

*urbex dogging*

it would be different


----------



## lewys93 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice report, one question, though: Who gives all these crazy names to culverts and drains?


----------



## dsankt (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been there 

Names are usually created by the first person to explore the drain/sewer. You should see some of the Australian names for drains


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 11, 2011)

*The first person names it*

I've found a new culvert near me that will be called Frank


----------



## Downlow (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice shots mate, bugger doing something that dark on my own :0


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 18, 2011)

*I do most of my explores alone*

To be honest I find it a lot more relaxed alone


----------

